
Show HN: Lines Galaxy Android puzzle game - cmntux
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapgiant.linesgalaxy
======
cmntux
Hi HN,

I built this Android puzze game, and since then I invested time in Instagram
and Facebook (and ads) and Google Ads but with no luck. The userbase did not
change.

I don't know what to do next and how to gain users.

Any tips, ideas? In what should I invest time/money? Any feedback is greatly
appreciated.

